# Citroen 2CV "Unique" (In the World) NANOLEX (Teaser)



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

*Citroen 2CV "Unique" (In the World) NANOLEX (Final Report)*

Hi there,

This is a Citroen 2CV "Unique" in the World, this car it was rebild along 2 years, is full off "Mods", Seats from Honda Civic VTI, custom interior, sound System, Playstaition, TV´s etc, wheels from the Smart, engine full rebild, Chasis, custom paint from "House of Kolours" etc.

I was asked to do some "Detailing" in to it, interior,exterior, motor, of course that I acepted, I just love this kind off cars becouse you don´t see it every day, I used the NANOLEX treatment in the all car.

On arrival...

































Interior...























Sticker from new Glass...





Some 50/50 off the interior...

















1Z Gummy aplied...



Sorry, but I don´t have any picture ok during the paint correction...

So,

Only the final shots...

Interior...















The "Powerfull" Motor...







Exterior...

















































The End...



It´s my First "Full Report" (+/-) in a forum...

I hope you enjoy... 

Best regards,

Jorge

P.S: Sorry my bad English...I´m Portuguese...


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cant wait... Subscribed!

It was worth the wait! Stuning car!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice want more pictures.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

this is gonna be a good un :O)


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

More pictures please! Great paintwork!


----------



## Calmato (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice car! Waiting for the pictures!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Now that is NICE!


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Need more pictures!!


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd prefer an original 2cv and not a modified one but can't wait for details


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow this looks fantastic. I love 2cvs - I had one for my first car! Good times.....


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

looking forward to seeing the results.
I gave my car the full nanolex treatment nearly 6months ago and I'm still really impressed with the results.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you all,

Updated new pictures, 

I hope you all enjoy...

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice work Jorge with a unique car :thumb:

Keep them coming amigo


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice work on the leather :thumb: It came up really well. nice reflections in the afters aswell


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

looks great, unsure on the choice of wheels myself (styline 4"aren't my weren't my favourites...) but they do really suit the car overall. Just needs centre caps to finish it off. 

Loving the paintwork and that interior is fantastic


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

Fantastic job Jorge! :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

kstoilas said:


> I'd prefer an original 2cv and not a modified one but can't wait for details


I will putt later an "original" for you :thumb:

Best regards.

Jorge


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> looks great, unsure on the choice of wheels myself (styline 4"aren't my weren't my favourites...) but they do really suit the car overall. Just needs centre caps to finish it off.
> 
> Loving the paintwork and that interior is fantastic


That are the "smart" front wheels , the only (said the owner) that will fit the original tires, the centre caps whare ordered and waiting the arrival :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Dizzle77 said:


> looking forward to seeing the results.
> I gave my car the full nanolex treatment nearly 6months ago and I'm still really impressed with the results.


I love the NANOLEX products, the finish and durability :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Racer said:


> Very nice work Jorge with a unique car :thumb:
> 
> Keep them coming amigo


Many thanks Friend! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

yamaha said:


> Fantastic job Jorge! :thumb:


Thanks a lot mate! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## antz_172 (Mar 15, 2009)

Top Class Work


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

fantastic, what a lovely car.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

COOL :thumb:

I thought I was going to see a mint green one whith fake bullet holes and 007 on it......

Nice though all the same....Thanks:thumb:


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent work Jorge


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Excellent work!!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

123quackers said:


> COOL :thumb:
> 
> I thought I was going to see a mint green one whith fake bullet holes and 007 on it......
> 
> Nice though all the same....Thanks:thumb:


...Lol...:lol:

But it´s "Unique" 
He goes to France this year to the biguest "car show" off 2CV in the world 

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Calmato (Jan 17, 2011)

Now i saw the new pics! Great job!


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

nice 1,always good to see such mods.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the coments people,

Means a lot to me :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very good job both inside and outside! The colour really suits the car IMO!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I wish i could see the pictures!

ive never been able to see the pics Jorge Posts! Ive got Virgin Media 50 Meg BB which is sh1t hot, but i can never see Jorge's pics


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Whoopey, a 2 CV! That was the first car I ever sat in, my mother had one when I was just a few years old. And she learned driving in it ... I can remember a big, black cloud coming out of its red rear and me being rather scared. A fun car, with a funny suspension ... the top bending in all directions, but the wheels kind of staying on the road. Oh, and I loved its "climatic system" .... 

Nice to see some are still kept in shape!


----------



## cwinterb (Nov 16, 2008)

*Great to see a 2CV on here*

Excellent work. Nice to see a well looked after 2CV on here.

I had a red and white one as my first car and did 50,000 miles in it. The rot finally killed it. There is a space for a restored one in my dream 10 car garage!


----------



## Dionysus (May 18, 2010)

Have to said I'm not really a classic car fan, but that looks stunning and not just the car, the mods, the colour, but the quaility of the work and photos also; great post! :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Nanolex said:


> Very good job both inside and outside! The colour really suits the car IMO!


Thanks a lot Florian for your help and suport! 

You are 5* mate! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Miglior said:


> I wish i could see the pictures!
> 
> ive never been able to see the pics Jorge Posts! Ive got Virgin Media 50 Meg BB which is sh1t hot, but i can never see Jorge's pics


Sorry mate, I don´t now way (don´t understand)...

I can email you if you want 

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

voon said:


> Whoopey, a 2 CV!
> Nice to see some are still kept in shape!


I've got a shiney tip top 2CV aswell as my other motors:



















(Although MX-5 has now been replaced with an Alfa Mito Cloverleaf










The 'World Meeting' referred to earlier in the thread, this summer is here :
http://www.2cvfrance2011.fr/index.php?lang=en


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Very nice!!!!

I have done 3 on that colour, I like a lot of this cars...

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

fantastic work. What did you use on the seats?


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> fantastic work. What did you use on the seats?


To clean Megs. APC, and to preserve poorboys natural look 

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Note the difference?


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

voon said:


> Note the difference?


Sorry mate, I didn´t understod what you mean? 

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Ah ... probably wasn't too obvious. I tried taking out the "irritants" to the left ... the red car and general "noise". I prefer pictures that are clean ... the car, some nice background, minus all the noise (other cars, people, signs, telegraph posts whatever). I feel it makes a much better picture, if those things are being cared about.  The picture still suffers a bit: Imbalance between building continues on the right but not left, buildings roof top unnecessarily cut off, too close cut at the cars wheels, more space needed etc ... I hope no offense is taken, just some points I'd try to avoid to make a really good pic.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

voon said:


> Ah ... probably wasn't too obvious. I tried taking out the "irritants" to the left ... the red car and general "noise". I prefer pictures that are clean ... the car, some nice background, minus all the noise (other cars, people, signs, telegraph posts whatever). I feel it makes a much better picture, if those things are being cared about.  The picture still suffers a bit: Imbalance between building continues on the right but not left, buildings roof top unnecessarily cut off, too close cut at the cars wheels, more space needed etc ... I hope no offense is taken, just some points I'd try to avoid to make a really good pic.


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!:lol:

Ok, I really look at the picture and I saw that, but I thought it was "other" thing... :wall:

I really don´t now about fhotography and I have a resounable camera (Eos 400d whit a Tamron 18-200) :lol:

Regards,

Jorge


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

> I really don´t now about fhotography and I have a resounable camera (Eos 400d whit a Tamron 18-200)


Me, neither ... I just started to pay attention to such details. And your cam is totally fine and capable of great pictures ... just need to train the eye... I'm not even remotly near "semiprofessional" level, yet, either


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

voon said:


> Note the difference?


It's cropped a bit close now TBH. Look up the law of thirds. I took plenty of shots and that one was just one of them.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Yep, the law is known to me. I didn't mean to center it ... just a tiny bit more bottom, say 30 cm or so


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd link some of the others, but it doesn't seem to want to work on this iPad.

Oh, I think I've cracked it :


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Aah ... much better


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow, superb result on a very special car, great work :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great work, looks very nice. Good to see something a bit unusual too :thumb:


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for posting this detail.
Nice work indeed.
Regards.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Beautiful, I love it !
Well done.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

toomanycitroens said:


> Beautiful, I love it !
> Well done.


Thank you ,

I have an Citroen C5 like you but the MK1, fantastic cars! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 29, 2010)

Great car... looks amazing


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

damien.wrl said:


> Great car... looks amazing


Many thanks! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

That car looks like a hell of a lot of fun:thumb::thumb:
So much so that SWMBO now wants one:wall::wall:
Where the hell am i going to get a clean 2CV??????
Well done. Car looks great.:detailer:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

patmac said:


> That car looks like a hell of a lot of fun:thumb::thumb:
> So much so that SWMBO now wants one:wall::wall:
> Where the hell am i going to get a clean 2CV??????
> Well done. Car looks great.:detailer:[/QU
> ...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Superb motor and great work, the 50/50 leather cleaned is fantastic...:thumb:


----------



## efendy (Mar 4, 2011)

what do you use to clean the leather ??


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

efendy said:


> what do you use to clean the leather ??


Hi there,

only Meg´s APC and a soft brush, micro-fibers and a lot of patience...:thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Jorge said:


> patmac said:
> 
> 
> > That car looks like a hell of a lot of fun:thumb::thumb:
> ...


----------

